# Help with new lawn trying to fill in bare spots



## golfer2b (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a new lawn that I just seeded...it didn't turn out so well, probably because I started it June 1 instead of in march. I am located in Virginia beach, what would be the best thing for me to do fill in bare patches with at least something green(weeds or grass). Right now it is about 80 percent weeds and 10 percent grass and 10 percent bare spots. I am trying to have a housewarming party in a couple of weeks and don't want the yard to be filled with bare spots, so I would like to spread something(a certain weed or sun loving grass) over the entire yard to get something semi-uniform growing that will not kill my 10% grass(optional, its only 10% right..) and will be nice and thick. This is probably impossible by now, but I can water as much as needed, just let me know the best thing to put on it.


----------



## gregt848 (Jul 25, 2006)

The scotts patchmaster works well because in this heat it stays moist longer. If the seeds dry out the seeds/grass will fail. By using the patchmaster, it allows it to stay moist. Good temporary fix. In the fall do a complete redo overseed. Fall is the ideal time to plant new lawn, hope this helps.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*grass*

I've also used the patch grass and it works pretty quickly.


----------

